# Glock Law Enforcement discount



## Brunson

This may be redundant info to some but I recently learned that Glocks law enforcement discount extends to all EMS personnel. This is a great opportunity for well deserving people. More info available on their website.


----------



## T140

Jimmy's Pawn shop in Ft. Walton has very good prices as well for Leo's


----------



## SAWMAN

*My Advice --->*

My advice to all that could possibly get a discount from Glock is this --->

Call Glock and see if you qualify. Ask them what kind of ID,paperwork,etc,you will need to produce for the gun shop. Ask what shops are a AUTHORIZED MIL/LEO dealer.(that I know of,Jay's IS NOT) Ask what price they should charge you for a particular model of firearm. And foremost.....buy a Glock.

Good Shootin' --- SAWMAN


----------



## Jason

SAWMAN said:


> My advice to all that could possibly get a discount from Glock is this --->
> 
> Call Glock and see if you qualify. Ask them what kind of ID,paperwork,etc,you will need to produce for the gun shop. Ask what shops are a AUTHORIZED MIL/LEO dealer.(that I know of,Jay's IS NOT) Ask what price they should charge you for a particular model of firearm. And foremost.....buy a Glock.
> 
> Good Shootin' --- SAWMAN


X2

I believe Jimmy's is LEO priced...I think low 4 fer plain sight 9/40's, and upper 4 fer night sights.....:thumbup:


----------



## ted-hurst

T140 is right, Jimmy's in FWB is a Glock LEO dealer. Pretty much any standard Glock is $438 out the door, I just bought a Glock 19 about a month ago. You need to call in advance because they go quick. The discount applies to active, retired military, EMS, Fire Department and Police Officers. They also have a discount on S&W M&P handguns.

Ted


----------



## Splittine

The only shop in this part of the state that has the "Glock" LEO deal is Jimmies, Jays will say they are but their price is much higher.


----------



## scubapro

The "retired" category also transfers to Fire, Rescue, EMS, and LEO. So, if you ever had an EMT, Paramedic, or Firefighter certification/license and can document it -- you can get the discount from Glock.


----------



## 16983

As a retired LEO who carried a Glock, Wish I had known about the discount back then. Oh well....


----------



## Outside9

Call Jimmy's in Ft. Walton Beach, their law enforcement price (set by glock) will beat anything you find. I don't know about their other prices.

I'm pretty sure EMS are covered but a phone call will find out for sure. 

*Military is also covered, and in my humble opinion deserve everything discount, free and anything else we can do for them!*

And no, I'm not military,,,

http://www.jimmysgunandpawn.com/


----------



## Gravity3694

This is what the policy is. I copied this from the latest Glock LEO Price Sheet (FRM 72-10 revision 05/04/11).

Sworn Law Enforcement Officers or Federal Agents, Retired Law Enforcement Officers or Retired Federal Agents with "retired" credentials, Corrections Officers, including Parole & Probation Officers, State licensed Security Companies, State licensed Security Officers, Active Military, National Guard, or Military Reserve personnel - all branches, including Retired Military with “retired” military credentials only. Licensed Para-Medics or EMTs, Fire Fighters (including volunteers) with appropriate I.D. Court Judges, District Attorneys and Deputy District Attorneys, LE Academy Cadets with enrollment documentation from the academy.

If anyone wants a copy of the latest Glock LEO Price Sheet PM me with an email link.


----------



## PompNewbie

Just a FYI Ubers honors the LEO discounts also


----------



## SAWMAN

*Question --->*

You say...."Ubers honors the LEO discounts also". Does that mean that they will sell you the same models of GLOCKs that Jimmys will, at the same price ?? 

How about with the same number of mags ?? That would be very interesting. -Remember Jays used to do something similar 'til word got out. They were at least $40 above the LEO/MIL price. 

Ya'll watch out for this stuff. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Suprman

easy way to tell, LEO/MIL/GSSF guns have what are called a Blue Label on the case. they are only to be sold to LEO/MIL etc and GSSF discount.


----------



## Outside9

SAWMAN said:


> You say...."Ubers honors the LEO discounts also". Does that mean that they will sell you the same models of GLOCKs that Jimmys will, at the same price ??
> 
> How about with the same number of mags ?? That would be very interesting. -Remember Jays used to do something similar 'til word got out. They were at least $40 above the LEO/MIL price.
> 
> Ya'll watch out for this stuff. --- SAWMAN


They come with two law enforcement capacity mags!


----------



## Realtor

just wondering, How much for the gun?


----------



## Reel Dirt

*Bought my Glock 21sf at Jimmy's in FWB*

Glock 21sf, carry case, 3 mags, $512.00 out the door with my EMT license last year... Service was EXCELLENT!


----------



## Suprman

Reel Dirt said:


> Glock 21sf, carry case, 3 mags, $512.00 out the door with my EMT license last year... Service was EXCELLENT!


that sounds way high, about retail. with GSSF discount i was able to get a blue label G23 for less then $450 out the door.

last year the LEO price was 398 on most guns, then was bumped up to $425 if i remember correctly. this is before tax


----------



## Suprman

http://www.edspublicsafety.com/glockindividual.html

those are the current LEO/MIL/EMT prices


----------



## Reel Dirt

Suprman said:


> that sounds way high, about retail. with GSSF discount i was able to get a blue label G23 for less then $450 out the door.
> 
> last year the LEO price was 398 on most guns, then was bumped up to $425 if i remember correctly. this is before tax


Not sure where you got those prices from but from Glock's LEO site:

Brand new Glock 21 with 2 magazines (.45 cal) $497 + 6.5% tax ($32.30) + Jimmy's special extra magzine ($24.99) + background check ($5) = $559.30

I paid $512 out the door saving $47 for everything above. $47 is better than nothing and puts some extra gas in the boat and beer in the fridge...

Make sure you are getting the current model for those prices cause they might be selling older models (but still new) for those prices


----------



## Yut fisher

*true LEO/MIL discount*

Jimmys is the only store within the area that offers the true discount.

Uber's and Jay's will tell you they do but it is significantly higher than the true discount price. +/- $75-100

FYI, you can call Glock and tell them where you are located and they (even the receptionist/operator) can tell you where the closest MIL/LEO authorized dealer is. 

Having called recently I can tell you Uber's and Jay's or anyone in the Pensacola FWB area is not on that list (besides Jimmy's).


----------



## Suprman

Reel Dirt said:


> Not sure where you got those prices from but from Glock's LEO site:
> 
> Brand new Glock 21 with 2 magazines (.45 cal) $497 + 6.5% tax ($32.30) + Jimmy's special extra magzine ($24.99) + background check ($5) = $559.30
> 
> I paid $512 out the door saving $47 for everything above. $47 is better than nothing and puts some extra gas in the boat and beer in the fridge...
> 
> Make sure you are getting the current model for those prices cause they might be selling older models (but still new) for those prices


That gun should of cost $464.xx + tax and come with 3 mags per glock LEO discount policy


----------



## Gravity3694

The Glock Law Enforcement Price sheet says $398 for all medium frame full size, compact and subcompact Glocks.

Large frames such as the 20 and 21 are $464.

You can actually call Glock and order directly from them and have it shipped to a local FFL.


----------



## Suprman

Gravity3694 said:


> The Glock Law Enforcement Price sheet says $398 for all medium frame full size, compact and subcompact Glocks.
> 
> Large frames such as the 20 and 21 are $464.
> 
> You can actually call Glock and order directly from them and have it shipped to a local FFL.


Yup, Also the link above to Ed's you can do the same. they are the biggest Glock sales in the south and used to sign people up for GSSF, and then ship the discounted glocks to any FFL dealer for $15. that was before the new GSSF regs


----------



## Reel Dirt

Suprman said:


> That gun should of cost $464.xx + tax and come with 3 mags per glock LEO discount policy


Here's the price sheet for the current models. The link you posted earlier was from some place in GA, that probably is selling new geneartion 3's for that price. I say if you can get that price, buy buy buy, but make sure it is for the current generation...Generation 4 that is...
http://www.usglock.com/index_files/glockpricelist.htm


----------



## Suprman

Reel Dirt said:


> Here's the price sheet for the current models. The link you posted earlier was from some place in GA, that probably is selling new geneartion 3's for that price. I say if you can get that price, buy buy buy, but make sure it is for the current generation...Generation 4 that is...
> http://www.usglock.com/index_files/glockpricelist.htm


dunno where that site got its prices here is the official Glock sheet

http://www.carolinagunworks.com/downloads/Glock-IOP-2011.pdf


----------



## Reel Dirt

Suprman said:


> dunno where that site got its prices here is the official Glock sheet
> 
> http://www.carolinagunworks.com/downloads/Glock-IOP-2011.pdf


That price plus tax, shipping (which wont be cheap since FED EX and UPS both will only ship firearms next day air), shipping insurance, transfer from a FFL holder and a background check is going to be pretty close to the $512 I paid...


----------



## Gravity3694

Suprman said:


> dunno where that site got its prices here is the official Glock sheet
> 
> http://www.carolinagunworks.com/downloads/Glock-IOP-2011.pdf


That's not the latest sheet. I have an emailed copy from Glock that is revision 05/04/11. The prices between the two are the same. The only difference is that the G21 Gen 4 is added and slight revisions in who gets the discount. 

By the way gen 4 Glocks cost the same as gen 3. The same applies for RTF frames. SF and large frames are the same cost too. Don't believe any dealer when they try to sell a gen 4 or SF for a higher cost than a plain gen 3.


----------



## Miami Matt

PompNewbie said:


> Just a FYI Ubers honors the LEO discounts also


Mr.Uber is a registered sex offender.(check online)I WILL NOT SET FOOT IN HIS SHOP IF HE WAS PAYING ME TO TAKE THE GUN


----------



## SAWMAN

*Question --->*

I see a Curt E. Uber on the Florida list. Address is on Fairfield Dr.,same as the gunshop. 

Is this the same person ?? Can you have a FFL if you are a convicted felon ?? OR......is this simply a distant relative that has nothing at all to do with the gunshop ?? 

Please don't misunderstand, a sex offender is a huge pile of S*IT and is worth noteing for all your future gun purchases. But,I would want to know the details of this. It is also a terrible mistake to label a person or buisness with this if it is not warrented. 

You say "his shop". Is he the owner of the shop ?? Owner of the FFL ?? --- SAWMAN


----------



## Miami Matt

I AM 100% certain it is him that owns the store, I would never falsly accuse someone of such a crime for no reason,I have bought pistols from him in the past,that is untill I discovered his problems....


----------



## Miami Matt

http://www.escambiaclerk.com/xml/xml.asp?ucase_id=21781306

Here is everything layed out including including judgments regarding him owning the shop.


----------



## SAWMAN

*Wow !!!*

I take it he still owns the FFL. How can that be as he is a convicted felon ?? He was also allowed to continue to carry a gun if it pertained to his business. 

This is amazing !! --- SAWMAN


----------



## collectorden

"ADJUDICATION WITHHELD" means he was not convicted.
He pled "No Contest" and agreed to the terms without receiving a felony conviction.


----------



## floorguy

wow bought many guns from ubers, never again


----------



## Miami Matt

SAWMAN said:


> I take it he still owns the FFL. How can that be as he is a convicted felon ?? He was also allowed to continue to carry a gun if it pertained to his business.
> 
> This is amazing !! --- SAWMAN


Amazing is not the word I would use. Sorry if I de-railed the thread, but I have no empathy for those types. I also thought all of that was pretty much common knowledge( use the search function in this forum for "Ubers sex" and see how many results are posted!).


----------



## timc

Jimmy's in Ft Walton has the S&W LEO discount guns as well. Picked up a Model 638 last year there. Got the LEO discount, plus the rebate.
The staff there was great as well, very friendly and helpful.


----------



## FrankwT

I was at Jimmy's today w a friend(military), he got the Glock discount 409 I believe and great service, great knowledge and wonderful staff. THE owners daughter is there and knows as much or more than i do, I would suggest this store especially to all women buying a gun!


----------



## SAWMAN

*That's Weird*

I was there too. Picked up a new EDC weapon. Glock33("pocket rocket"). This is the small sized Glock. The standard mag holds 9 shots and of course you can use the G31 and 32 mags also. My EDC reload will be a G32 mag with the capacity of 13rds.

My carry load will be the Double Tap brand of 125gr HP's. Think of this gun as a 
357Mag with 10 shot capability and a quick reload. The 357Sig chambering was designed to duplicate the kill'ability of the 357Mag 125gr @ 1450. This has been the premier one shot stop load for the past 30 years. The 357Sig will do that in a 3.46" length of bbl.

I called Jimmy's a couple of days ago and they had a 33 in stock. I made sure that I could take advantage of the Mil/LEO discount and that they would put one aside for me. When I got there(they were actually open,imagine that)I was greeted by a nice young lady that asked if she could help me. I told her who I was and she got my gun,helped with the paperwork,and installed my night sights on it for me after showing me the two examples of the sights that they offered on "blue" guns. I wanted a couple of +0 mag base plate extensions and she installed them for me also. Come to find out she was the daughter of the store owner. After talking guns with her and several of the other employee's,I got the distinct feeling that this was the gun shop that I wish that I lived closer to. 

IMO there is NO comparison between it and the other shops within the Pensacola area for friendless,service,knowledge of their product,and the sense that they REALLY want to do more for you than strip you of your hard earned cash. A great buying experience is there at Jimmy's.

For you guys info,Jimmy's is a Mil/LEO dealer for S&W handguns also. They offer a substantial discount on these guns if you meet the criteria. After being treated the way I was at Jimmy's,I will go back over there EVEN if they are the same price as other stores in the P'cola area. ---> BTW the NIB Glock 33 with two mags was $409. --- SAWMAN:thumbup:


----------

